# Stickers



## Twigg (Sep 15, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what the smaller stickers mean?


----------



## McMan (Sep 15, 2020)

I can't tell you what any of the stickers translate too... But the red dot sticker indicates "dentoukougeishi" (~certified traditional craftsman).





Dentoukougeishi or traditional Japanese craftsmen


I have found very little discussion of this designation. It appears to be a high honor for smiths in Japan. Similar to master smith in US? Why do we refer to it so infrequently here? DO some think it is a marketing ploy? I think there are many opinions and likely within our midst are some...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com









what does Dentokougeishi mean?


I'm curious. what does Dentokougeishi mean?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Twigg (Sep 15, 2020)

That was the only one I actually knew. I do appreciate the response though and will read those threads.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 15, 2020)

probably something like: caution; this knife is extremely sharp


----------



## parbaked (Sep 15, 2020)

My Japanese is rusty but I think the black one says "_Hecho en Mexico"_ and the blue ones says_ "dishwasher safe"._

I'm probably wrong as usual...


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 15, 2020)

the black one says 'water buffalo horn' and the blue one 'kasumi finish'


----------



## Twigg (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

